# [OT] Pregunta sobre calidad de sonido Linux vs Win (abierto)

## navegante

Sorry por este Off-Topic, pero no puedo quitarme la duda solo con mis oídos (que bueno no soy muy agraciado con el oído musical), lo que sucede es que estuve moviendo mi sistema para instalar el driver slmodem, como me pedí mover el kernel, lo hice y todo despues de pelearme con unos parametros encontré la solución y pasaba por agregar una tarjeta de sonido más en modules.d/alsa con el drver del modem, reinicie mi maquina, probé el modem todo bien, así que lo di por terminado. Comence a escuchar música, no pongo mucha atención cuando la escucho pero ahora como había movido Alsa y co. decidí poner atención, y la música me resulto un poco, no se, como si la escuchara en una bocina sin poder para agudos, un tanto grave, no se algo como blur en imágenes para los que me entiendan, reinicia para checar como se escuchaban los mismos archivos en windows xp, y con winamp y media player se escucha, creo yo, más nítido, los agudos se notan, creen que sea un problema de apreciación, tal vez psicológico, no se, o en sus sistemas se escucha mejor windows que linux, no creo que haya movido nada, de hecho creo que se ha escuchado siempre así, la tarjeta de sonido es una integrada a la placa, funciona con snd-via82xx, la música la escuche con amarok, mpg321 y madplay. Saludos.

----------

## Sertinell

Solo te puedo decir qe trastees con el mixer de alsa, yo en mi Pc comparando con el reproductor mp3 se escucha normal. no tengo ningun windows a mano, pero cuando lo tenia no note ninguna diferencia.

----------

## psm1984

En mi integrada intel del portatil también me pasa, con una sb live! pues no, así que supongo que será cosa de los drivers   :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------

## artic

Hola,en mi portatil con intel integrada suena muy bien,al igual deberiais trastear con los controles del mixer.

Un salu2

----------

## LinuxBlues

No me queda nada claro si lo que estás diciendo en realidad es que tienes dos módulos cargados para la misma cosa o no. Si cargas dos módulos para la tarjeta de sonido y el modem, uno estorbará al otro y se producirán los efectos que mencionas o que el modem no funcione adecuadamente, por ejemplo.

En la guía alsa de gentoo, se recomienda visitar la Matriz de tarjetas ALSA. Pero quizá no se haga el debido énfasis en ello. Visitamos la página y seleccionamos VIA y vemos que aparecen tanto VIA southbridge AC97 audio como VIA southbridge AC97 modem y los dos en uno, VIA southbridge HD-audio and modem (leemos la letra no tan pequeña del contrato en la que se dice que no porque se liste tiene porqué estar soportado) y decántante por el southbridge que lspci indique. Imagino que con el modem debes descartar por completo snd-via82xx.

Es mejor que te olvides por completo de arts y utilices dmix incluido e integrado en alsa. Bien, pues con la información obtenida de la matriz crea el fichero /etc/asound.conf (en lugar de los .asoundrc para cada usuario). En el ejemplo que pongo tendrás el mezclador para cuatro canales: 0 1 2 y 3, más que suficientes (si puedes redúcelos incluso a 3 o 2). En fin, voy con el ejemplo de asound.conf, cambia via82xx por via82xx-modem o hda-intel según corresponda.

```

pcm.via82xx {

   type hw

   card 0

}

ctl.via82xx {

   type hw

   card 0

}

pcm.via82xx {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dmixer  {

   type dmix

   ipc_key 1024

   slave {

      pcm "hw:0,0"

      period_time 0

      period_size 1024

      periods 128

      buffer_size 4096

      rate 44100

   }

   bindings {

      0 0

      1 1

      2 2

      3 3

   }

}

ctl.dmixer {

   type hw

   card 0

}

```

Espero que te sirva, aunque insisto, seguramente debas modificar este ejemplo y poner via82xx-modem en lugar de via82xx a secas.

----------

## navegante

Antes que nada aclarar que el sonido funciona, el dmix, todo, se escucha, de lo que hablo es de calidad del sonido, no de si sirve o no. Solo para que quede claro   :Razz: . La recomendación que me dan de alsamixer no veo como puede estar ahí, pues no modula la calidad sino la potencia de entrada y salida. Pero para no dejar eso sin intentar les cuento que tengo los canales clasicos Master, Mono, PCM, PC speaker (que por cierto este no funciona, el control), y los controles 3D, para la profundidad y el centro. Los de entrada pues Mic, Line in, Video, Phone, CD, Capture y Aux. De los anteriores solo sirven (como era de esperarse, pues mi tarjeta no tiene todos esas entradas), es Mic, Line in, Aux y CD. Moviendo y jugando un poco con los controles lo único que obtengo es volumen no calidad, para igualar condiciones anote en que niveles y que canales estaban "encendidos" en windows, la única diferencia que vi era la del mic en Linux lo tenía encendido y en win mute, y dije pues vaya que puede ser eso, así que lo silencie, el sonido mejoro un poco pero no al nivel de windows. De lo anterior me lleva a sospechar o qué el driver linux le falta un poco (cosa posible, pero poco probable) o que windows ya sea desde el OS o desde el player usa algún tipo de filtro para mejorar el sonido.

Linuxblues gracias por el enlace, pero ya lo había visto hace tiempo, precisamente como mencionas al configurar alsa. Los modulos pueden ser ambos (snd-via82xx y snd-via82xx-modem) pues uno es para la tarjeta y otro para el modem (de hecho no hace todo el trabajo pues necesita un driver externo, slmodem, en portage). Para que no quede duda sobre esto:

```
# lspci

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)
```

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pues no sé que más puedo decirte, tengo exactamente la misma tarjeta integrada en la placa (seguramente distinta placa base) y la calidad de sonido es extraordiaria... no se me ha ocurrido nunca hacer pruebas de sonido tipo analizador de frecuencias entre CD y entre un archivo .flac porque suena estupéndamente, en serio y yo sí que tengo un oído muy delicado...

Tengo exactamente esa configuración en asound.conf, exceptuando que le tengo el doble de buffer, 8192 en lugar de 4096, es bueno que sea generoso por la latencia PCI...

Hablando de latencias PCI, eso es muy muy importante, ejecuta lspci -vv y mira la latencia que le deja por defecto en el valor Latency de la tarjeta de sonido, como sea = 0 mal asunto. La mía tiene un valor de 96 y nunca he tenido problemas como los que mencionas.

Tienes como cambiar la latencia de la misma en Latencia PCI. Por si es lo último que te queda por probar.

Suerte.

¡ah! el hardware de VIA es hardware abierto, por eso es el primero en estar soportado por Linux casi siempre. No te quepa la menor duda de que por el controlador no es.

----------

## psm1984

Vaya, pues yo tengo la latencia en 0:

```

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 0164

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 5

        Region 0: I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        Region 1: I/O ports at dc40 [size=64]

        Region 2: Memory at faeff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        Region 3: Memory at faeff400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

He intentado cambiarla:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> setpci  -v -s 00:1f.5 latency_timer=20
> 
> 00:1f.5:0d 20
> ...

 

Pero el lscpi sigue igual, he probado por ejemplo la de la ethernet y se modifica sin problemas. Habrá que seguir investigando un poco   :Wink: .

----------

## LinuxBlues

Tener la latencia en 0 significa que dejará paso a cualquier otro dispositivo que acceda al bus PCI, aunque se quede sin datos, si no le tienes configurado un buen buffer de datos, se quedará sin sonido reproduciendo videos y demás, si no te da problemas, tampoco te preocupes demasiado, trastear con las latencias PCI puede llevar a comportamientos ridículos del ordenador que solo se arreglan con un reboot   :Wink: 

En teoría con un buen buffer debería bastar, pero si no, sólo queda trastear con la latencia PCI.

psm1984 si todo el southbridge tiene una latencia 0, es normal que no puedas cambiar la latencia de uno de sus componentes solo, sin cambiar la del bus.

----------

## alexlm78

Yo prefiero sonido en mi Linux de escritorio, claro puede deberse a que mi tarjeta de sonido esta conectada a una equipo de sonido a lo ultimo en sonido pero me gusta mas que cuando pongo un CD en el mismo o conecto mi PDA para aoir mi musica seleccionada, el punto de comparacion es malo, pero yo tengo un excelente sonido en Gentoo con una SiS7018 integrada, algo vieja lo reconosco pero va muy bien.

En comparaciones un amigo tiene una SoundBlastes 64Voices, de CreativeLabs y no suena tan bien como mi viejada, claro el usa un WinXPSP2, y no usa un equippo de sonido como el mio sino las bocina de su PC, creo que tien mucho que ver.

En conclusion yo me quedo con el sonido de mi SiS7018 en Gentoo con un Kernel 2.6.13-gentoo-r2, aun no lo actualizo a lago mas reciente.

Saludos.

----------

## pacho2

Las tarjetas de sonido por las que he pasado han estado más o menos bien soportadas por ALSA (sino por alsa, con OSS funcionaban). En todos los casos se oían bien.

Comparándolo con window$... no te puedo ayudar, ya que ninguno de los ordenadores por los que he pasado han tenido ese sistema operativo  :Very Happy: . Sí te puedo decir que la tarjeta CS4637B de un viejo HP Omnibook 4100 me costó mucho configurarla, pero cuando lo hice (con OSS) me funcionó hasta el micrófono (cosa que no pudieron hacer ninguno de sus anteriores dueños con Win98, NetBSD, Win2000; yo soy el 4º).  Con alsa tenía mejor calidad de sonido pero perdía el micro  :Sad: 

Saludos

----------

## psm1984

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> psm1984 si todo el southbridge tiene una latencia 0, es normal que no puedas cambiar la latencia de uno de sus componentes solo, sin cambiar la del bus.

 

Al final he intentado cambiar los de todos los dispositivos (setpci -d *:* latency_timer=20), pero sigue habiendo algunos dispositivos que siguen a 0  :Sad: .

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> Al final he intentado cambiar los de todos los dispositivos (setpci -d *:* latency_timer=20), pero sigue habiendo algunos dispositivos que siguen a 0 .

 

Intenta añadiendo el parámetro -vD a ese comando setpci a ver que se cuenta...

Realmente si no tienes problemas de sonido, no es buena idea usarlo, mejor incrementar el tamaño del buffer para que no se quede sin datos que procesar la tarjeta de sonido, depende de las tarjetas de sonido, claro, pero las integradas en placa no suelen ni tan siquiera disponer de buffer y tiran de ram. Con setpci y las pruebas que he hecho hay veces en que uno termina aburriéndose, tienes que estar probando valores uno por uno, para ver con cuáles el ordenador se comporta decentemente, el condenado método ensayo-error, ya sabes...

En el portátil solo le he subido la latencia a la gráfica, pero la diferencia apenas se nota, la verdad.

Nunca había pensado en ello, pero si tienes problemas y setpci no te funciona, ignorando tus parámetros, manda un bug-report dando toda la información necesaria de tu placa. Seguramente sirva para mejorar el programa.

¡Suerte!

----------

## psm1984

Gracias por el interés   :Wink: . He añadido -vD, y aparentemente va bien:

...

00:1e.0:0d 20

00:1f.0:0d 20

00:1f.1:0d 20

00:1f.5:0d 20

00:1f.6:0d 20

...

Primero intentaré documentarme algo más de setpci  :Very Happy: . De todas formas miraré otras cosas, realmente se escucha de forma correcta (y quizá si fuese el problema de la latencia sea distinto), pero en windows era algo mejor.

----------

## psm1984

Gracias por el interés   :Wink: . He añadido -vD, y aparentemente va bien:

...

00:1e.0:0d 20

00:1f.0:0d 20

00:1f.1:0d 20

00:1f.5:0d 20

00:1f.6:0d 20

...

Primero intentaré documentarme algo más de setpci  :Very Happy: . De todas formas miraré otras cosas, realmente se escucha de forma correcta (y quizá si fuese el problema de la latencia sea distinto), pero en windows era algo mejor.

----------

## numeritos

Yo tengo un problema con la via8237. Es un problema de configuración de /etc/asound.conf

Según lo que ponga, cuando, por ejemplo, abro el amaroK y selecciono como output de xine el alsa, me empieza a hacer un ruido horrible! Como un crashhhhjjjjjjj. Y lo repite cada poquito tiempo. La verdad que me estoy volviendo loco y no se como configurar ese archivo para que funcione bien el sonido. Si uso OSS y no pongo dmix, puedo escuchar música y todo, pero cuando reproduce agudos se escucha muy feo, como con un ruidito de fondo.

Alguna idea?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Eso sule suceder por que estan activos los de sonido 3D, solo debes entar en el alsamixer y colocarlos em mute mediante tecla  M en cada una de las opciones que tienen 3D

----------

## luisfeser

Yo opino que depende de los drivers. Tenia una sound blaster que iba igual de bien en linux y en windows. En cambio la integrada que uso ahora, con modulo hda-intel, se escucha mejor en windows. Simplemente por que el fabricante ha desarrollado unos drivers especificos para windows con buen soporte para efectos y demás historias, cosas que en linux no hay.

Tambien depende del programa que uses, el ecualizador de audacious, al menos para mi gusto, deja bastante que desear, sin en cambio el del amarok va bastante bien (el tema de rock, dance, pop...)

Esa es mi opinion.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *artic wrote:*   

> Hola,en mi portatil con intel integrada suena muy bien,al igual deberiais trastear con los controles del mixer.

 

Idem. Nunca he notado diferencia (és más en Linux siempre consigo mayor calidad de sonido incluso subir más el volumen).

----------

## numeritos

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Eso sule suceder por que estan activos los de sonido 3D, solo debes entar en el alsamixer y colocarlos em mute mediante tecla  M en cada una de las opciones que tienen 3D

 

No cambia nada  :Sad: 

----------

